# Club Wyndham Access~Maintenance Fees not uniform



## VetteSteve (Oct 3, 2012)

Why do the Club Wyndham Access maintenance fees vary from contract to contract?  I would think that they would be the same rate per thousand no matter where or how much you purchased.  What is used to determine the rate per thousand?

Looking at my contract I pay $5.89 per thousand, on my friend's contract they are charging $6.36 per thousand.  I looked at all the Club Wyndham Access for sale on eBay and calculated those rates ~ they vary from $4.75 to $6.00 per thousands.  Most of the eBay maintenance fees are at $5.42 per thousand.

Having gotten a quote to buy more Club Wyndham Access points from Wyndham in April and another quote in September (I did not buy!) but both quotes stated the maintenance fee was $4.50 per thousand.

I am confused and do not understand the different charges for the same product.  Can anyone explain this?

Thanks for your insight,
Steve


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 3, 2012)

VetteSteve said:


> Why do the Club Wyndham Access maintenance fees vary from contract to contract?  I would think that they would be the same rate per thousand no matter where or how much you purchased.  What is used to determine the rate per thousand?
> 
> Looking at my contract I pay $5.89 per thousand, on my friend's contract they are charging $6.36 per thousand.  I looked at all the Club Wyndham Access for sale on eBay and calculated those rates ~ they vary from $4.75 to $6.00 per thousands.  Most of the eBay maintenance fees are at $5.42 per thousand.
> 
> ...



Are you sure they are both _Access_ contracts? They should be exactly the same at (I believe) $4.89 per thousand since it's an average of all of the resorts. Club Wyndham Plus will vary by home resort.

The other thing is are you perhaps including the program fee and then dividing your total amount by the number of points? That could account for a difference if you have more points than your friend, or if he has Plus Partners.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 3, 2012)

VetteSteve said:


> Why do the Club Wyndham Access maintenance fees vary from contract to contract?  I would think that they would be the same rate per thousand no matter where or how much you purchased.  What is used to determine the rate per thousand?
> 
> Looking at my contract I pay $5.89 per thousand, on my friend's contract they are charging $6.36 per thousand.  I looked at all the Club Wyndham Access for sale on eBay and calculated those rates ~ they vary from $4.75 to $6.00 per thousands.  Most of the eBay maintenance fees are at $5.42 per thousand.
> 
> ...



Club Wyndham Access is $4.89 per 1000 points plus the the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Program Fee

The program fee is 51 cents per 1000 points but a minimum of $98

Here is the Club Wyndham Access budget

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/CWA_2012_Budget.pdf

If you are looking at Club Wyndam access the fees (maintenance plus program fee) are  $5.40/1000 unless its a small contract subject to the minimum program fee


----------



## markb53 (Oct 3, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Are you sure they are both _Access_ contracts? They should be exactly the same at (I believe) $4.89 per thousand since it's an average of all of the resorts. Club Wyndham Plus will vary by home resort.
> 
> The other thing is are you perhaps including the program fee and then dividing your total amount by the number of points? That could account for a difference if you have more points than your friend, or if he has Plus Partners.



The maintenance fee is made up of the HOA fee of 4.89 per 1000, and the program fee which is either .51 per 1000 with a $98.00 minimum, or if you have plus partners the program fee is .53 per 1000 with a $117.00 minimum.

For instance, if you bought a 77k contract from Wyndham the total cost would be:
77 x 4.89 = 376.53 HOA fee
                  117.00 program fee 
==============
Total.          493.53

Cost per 1000 = 6.41 per 1000

Another example of a resale purchase of a 231k contract
231 x 4.89 = 1129.59 HOA fee
231 x .51   = 117.81 program fee 
=============
Total.           1247.40

Cost per 1000.    5.40 per 1000

That should be the range 5.40 to 6.40 per thousand. For a CWA contract.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 3, 2012)

Mark has nailed it.  My 400K+ with Plus Partners is $5.42/1,000

Wyndham sales lied to you!  Surprise!!!!

E-bay  sales often have wrong amount for many reasons. Behooves one to check sellers  MF billing statement from Wyndham.

Also,  brings home buying a small contract  with $600+ closing costs  and minimum $98  POA  fee really does not make sense.


----------



## VetteSteve (Oct 3, 2012)

Everyone,

Thank you for the explanations and break downs.

Steve


----------

